# South Australia?



## nicoleSA

hey, was just wondering if anyone here was from adelaide?


----------



## Aurora

Welcome! Im about 10 hours drive away. LOL. Melbourne. We need more Aussies on this forum. Theres a couple of us about.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

G'day 

Yes, I like my birds glowing bright like embers and my shrimps hot straight off tha kaboosh. Victoria Bitters is the shiznit. I like to drive home drunk, be loud and obnoxious, and cause big accidents in the process. *kidding*

No I'm not from Adelaide. Just plain old Melbourne.


----------



## nicoleSA

how bad are u 2? i can hide my social anxiety if i drink, otherwise my heart races i feel like there's something wrong with me. My partner is very social, he has a lot of mates and he can't have them around bcos of me, i always feel bad bcos he can't do what he want's to in his own house. I keep being called by his mates a 'snob' or a '*****'. I hide in the bedroom if they're around, i don't mean 2 be that way and i try to explain it to Sean but he gives me **** about it as well. Do either of you have that problem?


----------



## Peachy85

Hey NicoleSA.. I'm from Adelaide too! Im new to this site, and I can relate to alot of what you say. I also use alcohol as a way to cope with SA but every other time im the shy sorta bloke. Its easy for people to take it the wrong way, but your partners mates sound like tools (no offence). I get the same treatment from my parents who live in Darwin. They pretty much think im a anti-social lout. What do you do?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

nicoleSA said:


> how bad are u 2? i can hide my social anxiety if i drink, otherwise my heart races i feel like there's something wrong with me. My partner is very social, he has a lot of mates and he can't have them around bcos of me, i always feel bad bcos he can't do what he want's to in his own house. I keep being called by his mates a 'snob' or a '*****'. I hide in the bedroom if they're around, i don't mean 2 be that way and i try to explain it to Sean but he gives me **** about it as well. Do either of you have that problem?


Hey your bf gives you **** about it? I could tolerate his mates and all, but I wouldn't be able to do it if my girlfriend was like that. My ex was, and that lasted all of about 2months lol.


----------



## lonelyme

Hi Im from sydney, don't think there are any support gps in my area but if I ever move to Melbourne mayb we can start one up


----------



## CandyKane

does any one no of support groups over the phone or anything like that??


----------



## Aurora

nicoleSA said:


> how bad are u 2? i can hide my social anxiety if i drink, otherwise my heart races i feel like there's something wrong with me. My partner is very social, he has a lot of mates and he can't have them around bcos of me, i always feel bad bcos he can't do what he want's to in his own house. I keep being called by his mates a 'snob' or a '*****'. I hide in the bedroom if they're around, i don't mean 2 be that way and i try to explain it to Sean but he gives me **** about it as well. Do either of you have that problem?


I do the same thing with my partners mates. Ive asked him what his mates think of me. He wont tell me. Im only comfortable with one of his mates and he lives in QLD. 
But I was told by an ex once that some people called me a snob.


----------



## Rebecki

im from adelaide  the internet is easy for me to use to socialise as doing so in person is really hard and im really looking for some friends so i searched for some anxiety related sites so that people i meet will understand where i am coming from so here i am on this site now! hehe


----------



## Helen

from China-----------------


----------



## RoninDistance

Adelaide seems like a fun place. So does Melbourne. Sadly, I am a few thousand miles to the east. G'day from the States, mates.


----------



## SADuser

Hey Nicole, I couldn't pass up the opportunity of replying to a fellow South Australian, so my first post goes out to you. Signed up a few days ago. Hiding in my bedroom is a big habbit of mine also, especially with guests around. I can't simply walk out, and pass one without contemplating the thought before hand. I surprisingly don't drink much though, would you recommend it?


----------



## m14

Thread is two years old....but I would like it known that I am in Adelaide also.


----------



## eleda

I'm in Adelaide too.


----------



## TominAdelaide

*New SP Meetup group in Adelaide*

Hi, just to let anyone who may be interested know, I have started a social anxiety and social phobia meetup group in Adelaide, its currently a once a month casual and relaxed meetup for anyone who would like to connect with other SA / SP sufferers in Adelaide. See the link for further details:

http://www.meetup.com/Adelaide-Socia...-Meetup-Group/


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh


----------



## Ja55y

I don't know if any of you still come on here, the post is so old. I'll try anyway.  

I don't quite fit the age criteria for that group. Anyone know of groups around Adelaide for teenagers?


----------



## jreg

I'm in Adelaide also.


----------



## Grillo89

Also from Adelaide


----------



## HALover9000

Hey, I'm from Adelaide too


----------

